# Possible home in fancy SF neighborhood



## SnodyNobody (Aug 22, 2016)

Having worked construction around a lot of SF neighborhoods, I did learn of one possibly abandoned home and I want to see what's up with it so bad. Anyone with a little know-how want to join? Pretty please
I dislike that city, but a fancy home is a fancy home and maybe its just where one of us is destined to be.


----------



## SnodyNobody (Aug 22, 2016)

I'm a noob just so ya know. 
But I'm tough, grity, passionate and always right.


----------



## Kim Chee (Aug 22, 2016)

Is this one of those fancy homes in a similarly fancy neighborhood with neighbors who are likely to notice anything out of place such as a steady stream of dirty kids?


----------



## SnodyNobody (Aug 22, 2016)

Luckily, I'm not dirty.


----------



## Mankini (Aug 23, 2016)

who coyuld ask for anything more?! I live near fort mason.


----------



## SnodyNobody (Aug 23, 2016)

I don't know where ft mason is, I'm from oakland. I'd be down to meet up one of these nights and scope it. 
I know the construction sight for broken into there, so its possible to sneak past the yuppies.


----------



## Mankini (Aug 23, 2016)

its at the west end of embarcadero. will contact soon.


----------



## Didier Nus (Jun 4, 2017)

Hi! I'm french looking for a place to stay, help, cook, write, read, make collective art, share and learn about how queer people organize movements.
Have you some contacts or places i should meet/visit in San Francisco?


----------

